# Pre War Siebert Tricycle survivor



## Steelcraft1937 (Mar 22, 2020)

*Picked this one up today. Appears to be original paint and striping. Topped off with a very cool green Troxel seat. Anyone know much about Siebert tricycles? This is my first.


*


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 22, 2020)

@Freqman1 
@ridingtoy


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 22, 2020)

Its already been posted here. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/help-identifying-age-value-info-on-manufacturer.167294/


----------



## Freddie (Apr 26, 2020)

For sale?


----------



## Juan G (Apr 29, 2020)

Steelcraft1937 said:


> View attachment 1160146*Picked this one up today. Appears to be original paint and striping. Topped off with a very cool green Troxel seat. Anyone know much about Siebert tricycles? This is my first.View attachment 1160146*
> 
> 
> View attachment 1160148
> ...


----------

